# "This show will be deleted within 24 Hours" with OTA Source



## shantyman (Apr 5, 2010)

Is this macrovision flag set by the local affiliate or the broadcaster? Recently a CBS show popped up with this and I had to manually set them to not be deleted.

More importantly, if this occurs will it really delete the shows if it is not some sort of VOD/PPV type of scenario? All of my content is from OTA sources.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Sounds like your drive is nearly full and with what you have on the schedule to record will require the program to be deleted to make room.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I agree with janry.
If the program was truly copy protected, you would not be able to manually set it to not delete.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like you might be using KUID on some season passes.


----------



## shantyman (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, we are using KUID but it is an XL with over 25% free. The warning sounds quite dire so I wondered what was going on.

Thanks for the info guys. :up:


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

my TPXL says that all the time, but they don't get deleted


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Series3Sub said:


> A federal court ruled that the FCC did not have the authority to mandate the copy flags that broadcaster so dearly wanted. The effect has been that broadcaster can't implement their copy or delete flags. They have to go to Congress for that. ASFAIK, no broadcaster can legally use the copy protection flags, and I know of no legislation having been proposed. So it is interesting that your OTA content gets flagged at all. Most broadcasters just don't bother to at all because they can't really take the action the flag states. No point to it.
> 
> The above only applies to broadcaster, not the many other channels that are available exclusively through cable, satellite, IPTV, or FiOS. So, HBO, et al. are free to use copy protection on any of its content, and, in fact, some currently do.
> 
> Link to very old article: http://www.pcworld.com/article/120748/fccs_broadcast_flag_overturned.html


That has nothing to do with the original posters problem I don't believe. It sounds like it is being deleted to make room. A lot of people don't realize how KUID can really cause havoc with other programs being deleted.


----------



## shantyman (Apr 5, 2010)

The problem is the items that were marked for deletion were set to KUID as well.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

shantyman said:


> The problem is the items that were marked for deletion were set to KUID as well.





shantyman said:


> Recently a CBS show popped up with this and I had to manually set them to not be deleted.


How did you set them to not be deleted?


----------



## shantyman (Apr 5, 2010)

I just changed the options when viewing the episode. It allowed me to, which from what was said above would not be possible if it was truly copy protected.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

shantyman said:


> I just changed the options when viewing the episode. It allowed me to, which from what was said above would not be possible if it was truly copy protected.


Exactly. What you changed was to select the KUID option. There are no TiVo options to change copy protection.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

rainwater said:


> That has nothing to do with the original posters problem I don't believe. It sounds like it is being deleted to make room. A lot of people don't realize how KUID can really cause havoc with other programs being deleted.


A few years ago, when my Tivo really WAS too small (as my sig says), I tried to change one SP to KUID, and it warned that if I did that, nearly everything on my Tivo would get deleted, the other upcoming recordings would be deleted before I could watch them, and my goldfish would get cooked and eaten (okay that last wasn't quite true  )


----------



## shantyman (Apr 5, 2010)

janry said:


> Exactly. What you changed was to select the KUID option. There are no TiVo options to change copy protection.


I already had the program set to that (I verified it in the season pass settings). My concerns are:


The manual states the exclamation point meant it could be deleted because of copy protection, which is incorrect.
I had already set it to KUID, so there never should have been a warning that it might be deleted.
It said it would be deleted within 24 hours, even though I had 25% of my disk free and nowhere enough scheduled recordings to actually fill it in 24 hours.

These are little things but they are confusing and I did not have confidence my recording would be safe.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

shantyman said:


> The manual states the exclamation point meant it could be deleted because of copy protection, which is incorrect.


Right. IIRC programs set to delete due to copy protection will have a flag icon next to them.
At least that's the way it works for Amazon VOD.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

shantyman said:


> I already had the program set to that (I verified it in the season pass settings). My concerns are:
> 
> 
> The manual states the exclamation point meant it could be deleted because of copy protection, which is incorrect.
> ...


The only thing I can think of is if someone changed the option on the program (not the SP) before it recorded so it was not KUID.

Just wondering, what was the program that showed this and what network?


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

The exclamation point comes on 24 hours after recording I believe regardless of remaining recording capacity.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

t1voproof said:


> The exclamation point comes on 24 hours after recording I believe regardless of remaining recording capacity.


This is correct unless you change the default keep time, but the program will never be deleted unless you run out of room to record more programs. With the large recording capacities most people now have its not so important, but when TiVo just started out with the Series 1 the record hours were on the order 7 hours or something like that, so at that time it was much more importaint.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

t1voproof said:


> The exclamation point comes on 24 hours after recording I believe regardless of remaining recording capacity.


I've never seen this on the Premiere or HD when a program is marked KUID.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

janry said:


> I've never seen this on the Premiere or HD when a program is marked KUID.


That also true BUT that not the default setting of a new TiVo, If all programs were marked KUID and the TiVo filled up, guess what, your TiVo would stop recording (as my wife found out the hard way).


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

lessd said:


> This is correct unless you change the default keep time .


Where is the setting for this?

Thanks!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

sthor said:


> Where is the setting for this?
> 
> Thanks!


When you select a program in the now playing list, you're presented with the screen where you have the option to play, keep until..., delete now, etc.
You want to select keep until... that is where you can change the date.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

lessd said:


> That also true BUT that not the default setting of a new TiVo, If all programs were marked KUID and the TiVo filled up, guess what, your TiVo would stop recording (as my wife found out the hard way).


But the OP stated his recording was KUID. I'm taking him at his word but admit I don't understand what he was seeing.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

steve614 said:


> When you select a program in the now playing list, you're presented with the screen where you have the option to play, keep until..., delete now, etc.
> You want to select keep until... that is where you can change the date.


The OP indicated there was a way to change the Premiere's default setting for this. That is what I wish to do,


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

You can also change the default when you set up recordings or season passes. You just have to go into the 'options' menu.


----------



## shantyman (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll try to take some pics the next time I see this. I suspect after all the info in this thread that it is the Tivo's way of warning me if too many season passes are KUID.


----------

